# [Risolto]Aiuto, dopo agg. non risco + collegarmi ad internet

## Biro

Dopo aver aggiornato alcuni pacchetto, tra cui ppp

non riesco + a collegarmi adinternet...[]

I warning di ppp alla fine dicevano di ricompilare il kernel,

sono andato /usr/src/kernel e ho dato un make modules_install

ma nulla da fare..

Ah sono con un modem 56k

Dopo che lancio wvdial sembra tutto ok ma e come

 se mi mancassero i server DNS e non riesco a colegarmi a nessun sito

Nemmeno ping da segni di vita

Ora sto collegato con Knoppix......

NOn ditemi che devo ristallare tutto... *alla win maniera*...

GFRazie a tutti coloro che mi aiuteranno

CIao gente

Utente biubbo disperato

----------

## Peach

 *Biro wrote:*   

> Dopo aver aggiornato alcuni pacchetto, tra cui ppp
> 
> non riesco + a collegarmi adinternet...
> 
> I warning di ppp alla fine dicevano di ricompilare il kernel,
> ...

 

forse era 

```
# make modules_install
```

ma il problema è: cosa ti diceva il warning?  :Question: 

prova a rilanciare l'install e salvati il warning per poi postarlo qui.

 *Biro wrote:*   

> Ah sono con un modem 56k
> 
> Dopo che lancio wvdial sembra tutto ok ma e come
> 
>  se mi mancassero i server DNS e non riesco a colegarmi a nessun sito
> ...

 

Testa cosa non va della rete:

```
$ ping -c 3 88.149.128.3
```

se non ti risponde è un problema più serio, magari il warning di ppp potrebbe aiutare

altrimenti prova con

```
$ ping -c 3 maya.ngi.it
```

se non ti traduce l'hostname in ip è un problema di DNS

controlla il contenuto di /etc/resolv.conf

 *Biro wrote:*   

> Utente biubbo disperato

 

cioè due volte niubbo?  :Laughing:  !!!

----------

## Biro

>Testa cosa non va della rete: 

 >Code:

 >$ ping -c 3 88.149.128.3

Connect: Network is unreachable

>Code:

 >$ ping -c 3 maya.ngi.it

ping: unkonw host maya.ngi.it

Warning PPP:

* Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r7

 * If the following test report contains a missing kernel configuration 

option t                                hat you need,

 * you should reconfigure and rebuild your kernel before running pppd.

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP:         missing BSD-Compress compression 

(optional, but                                 highly recommended)

 *   CONFIG_PPP_MPPE:    missing MPPE encryption (optional, mostly used 

by PPTP                                 links)

 *   CONFIG_PPPOE:       missing PPPoE support (optional needed by 

rp-pppoe plug                                in)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         

[ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        

[ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               

[ ok ]

 * Pon, poff and plog scripts have been supplied for experienced users.

 * Users needing particular scripts (ssh,rsh,etc.) should check out the

 * /usr/share/doc/ppp-2.4.4-r4/scripts directory.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4 merged.

>>> Recording net-dialup/ppp in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date

----------

## !ico

 *Biro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> 
>  * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
> ...

 

hai checkato che quelle options siano set correctly?  :Razz: 

credo che nel caso non siano settate tu debba ricompilare il kernel..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *!ico wrote:*   

> credo che nel caso non siano settate tu debba ricompilare il kernel..

 

che per completezza si fa con:

```
# make && make modules_install
```

----------

## !ico

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *!ico wrote:*   credo che nel caso non siano settate tu debba ricompilare il kernel.. 
> 
> che per completezza si fa con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

che per completezza va fatto dopo 

```
# make menuconfig
```

 e dopo aver inserito i giusti parametri.. 

 :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Biro

Ricompilato il kernel,

ricompilato ppp

stesso problema..

ping da stesso output...

Devo rinstallare tutto?

Grazie comunque dell aiuto

ciao gente

----------

## crisandbea

in ambiente Gentoo/Linux non esiste il discorso devo reinstallare tutto, ma si prova a risolvere in quanto una soluzione si trova nel 99,99% dei casi..   :Wink: 

tornando al tuo problema sarebbe utile(almeno per me) che mi fai capire cosa hai fatto precisamente, cosa è che funge e cosa no, 

nb:dopo aver ricompilato il kernel,  hai anche dato:

```

mount /boot

cp arch/tua_architettura/boot/bzImage /boot/tuo_kernel

```

 ???

ed hai riavviato il pc ???

ciauz

----------

## Biro

si ho riavvito e poi

ho dato un emerge --unmerge ppp

seguito

da un emerge ppp

questa volta la compilazione non ha portato a nessun warning,

che poi prima avevano solo * gialli, quindi credo cose opzionali...

Forse il danno l-ho fatto utilizzando

etc-update (-5)

dopo che avevo upgradato alcuni paccheti tra cui ppp

puo- darsi pure che non dipenda da ppp, ma quali altri pacchetti gestiscono

la connessione ad intenet?

da allora non riesco a connettermi...

grazie ancora, rimane la curiosita' anche a me,

ma tutto sommato credo che rinstallare tutto mi ripulisce di un po di cose

poi tanto male non faccia...

grazie ancora

----------

## crisandbea

ma quando provi a connetterti che errore ti da ???

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

puoi indicarci che modem hai? il chip lo trovi con lspci/lsusb/lspcmcia

che modulo usi?

puoi postare anche un ifconfig -a ( o ifconfig ppp0 )?

Un mod molto elegante per far funzionare un modem 56k e configurare /etc/conf.d/net, trovi piÃ¹ informazioni qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501419-highlight-ppp.html

----------

## Biro

Allora, dopo aver aggiornato alcuni pacchetti tra cui ppp no riesco piu- a connettermi ad internet.

Sia con wvdial che con pppconfig, sento che il modem compone il numero,

addirittura gkrellm mi segna che la connessione e attiva, ma se faccio ping mi risponde unknow host, come se 

non ci fosse affatta la connessione, il fatto che con lo stesso metodo riesco a connettermi con knoppix, non credo sia un problema hardware del modem, ma piuttosto un problema di qualche pacchetto che ho accidentalmente sputtanato.

Grazie del vostro aiuto

Ciao gente

----------

## lucapost

Quando hai avviato la connessione, anche se non pinga, vai a vedere il risultato di ifconfig, se non ci posti qualche informazione in piu' dubito che possiamo aiutarti.

----------

## Biro

Ecco cosa dice ifconfig: 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:82.63.99.128  P-t-P:151.99.28.96  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:66 (66.0 b)  TX bytes:84 (84.0 b)

Mi sembra tutto regolare....

Eppure se faccio ping mi da un msg come se non ci fosse connessione.. bo?

Grazie ancora per tutto l'aiuto e il tempo che mi dedicate.

PS la tentazione di rinstallare tutto è forte, ma la curiosità di capire cosa non

va è maggiore. 

Qauli altri test o comandi posso fare?

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato a dare :

```

route add default gw ${GATEWAY}
```

che errore ti dà quando provi a collegarti??

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai provato a dare :
> 
> ```
> 
> route add default gw ${GATEWAY}
> ...

 

oppure, quando ti sei collegato cosa riporta

```
# route -n
```

  :Question: 

dovresti avere una regola del tipo:

```
0.0.0.0         ${GATEWAY}       0.0.0.0         UG    1000   0        0 ppp
```

se nn ce l'hai usa il comando di crisandbea

----------

## lucapost

Come dicono crisandbea a Peach, ora devi controllare il gateway, e io ci aggiungo anche i dns.

Per impostare il gateway segui il consiglio di crisandbea, se non conosci l'ip del gateway lo puoi ricavare dalla knoppix con route -n, come dice Peach.

Sempre dalla knoppix, dovresti essere in grado di trovare i dns con cat /etc/resolv.conf e quindi sei in grado di aggiungerli al /etc/resolv.conf in gentoo come indicato in qualche link che ho postato precedentemente.

Controlla di non avere nessun firewall attivo. 

Ultima cosa, impara ad usare il tag [code].

----------

## Biro

Una volta connesso

cioè dopo che wvdial ha negoziato la connessione

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

xxx.xx.xx.xx    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

Appena do il comando

```

route add default gw xxx.xx.xx.xx (indirizzo da  route -n da knoppix)

navigo tranquillamente e route -n restituisce:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

xxx.xx.xx.xx    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         xxx.xx.xx.xx    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

xxx.xx.xx.xx preso da knoppix con route -n

il mio /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_eth2="dhcp"

iface_eth3="dhcp"

iface_eth4="dhcp"

Il mio resolv.conf

domain mio_nome

search twi-31o2.org

nameserver 62.211.69.150

nameserver 212.48.4.15

(i name server sono gli stessi che trovo con knoppix, telecom...  :Sad:   )

Grazie dell'aiuto, ma ora cosa devo fare per mettere a posto le cose?

quale file di configurazione è stato modificato, insomma dove metto

il giusto indirizzo gateway?

e perche' ppp non è più in grado di instradarmi automaticamente come

succedeva prima?

----------

## Biro

Posto anche i msg di wvdial, che gentilemnte mi avverte del dns primario e secondario

e del gateway... ma perche' poi non riesce come  rpima ad istradarsi automaticamente no

lo so propio:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: ATL1

ATL1

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT7020187187

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT7020187187

CONNECT 49333/ARQ/V90/LAPM/V42BIS

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Mon Jan 15 20:50:17 2007

--> Pid of pppd: 6681

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> local  IP address Dovrebbe essere quello assegnatomi dinamicamente dal provider?

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> remote IP address xxx.xx.xx.xx il fatidico gateway, che cambia ogni tanto.. per ora

sono solo due

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> primary   DNS address 62.211.69.150

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> secondary DNS address 212.48.4.15

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

--> pppd: @[08][06][08]Ð[05][06][08]

```

MI rimeto alla vostra sapienza

Ciao gente

----------

## lucapost

Nel link che ho postato sopra, ci sono delle configurazioni funzionanti di wvdial.conf e /etc/conf.d/net per teleconomy internet.

Ci hai dato un'occhiata?  Prova a sostituire semplicemente i file correggendo eventualmente il device.

----------

## Biro

Rimane il fatto che prima che aggiornassi ppp ed altri pacchetti tutto funzionava correttamente.

Ora provo a cambiare i file di configurazione, poi ti faccio sapere.

Grazie ancora

----------

## pingoo

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Nel link che ho postato sopra, ci sono delle configurazioni funzionanti di wvdial.conf e /etc/conf.d/net per teleconomy internet.
> 
> Ci hai dato un'occhiata?  Prova a sostituire semplicemente i file correggendo eventualmente il device.

 

Non vorrei portarti in errore ma secondo me puoi decommentare le seguenti opzioni nel file di configurazione, a giudicare dal post di lucapost dovrebbe essere  /etc/conf.d/net, non so di preciso perché ho risolto questi problemi per ubuntu (di mio fratello  :Wink:  )

```
   "defaultroute"   # Make this PPP interface the default route

"usepeerdns"   # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

```

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *Biro wrote:*   

> Rimane il fatto che prima che aggiornassi ppp ed altri pacchetti tutto funzionava correttamente.

 

forse perché, come hai detto precedentemente, hai fatto un etc-update con -5... delicatissima operazione, tieni in seria considerazione di usare il merge interattivo la prossima volta (3), se impari ad usare quello ha controllo++ sulla tua macchina in fase di aggiornamento.

----------

## Biro

Continuando a leggere i vari post in inglese alla fine ho messo mano al martello... in senso figurato

```

rm -rf /etc/ppp /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

emerge --unmerge ppp wvdial

emerge wvdial

```

Wvdial ha come dipendenza ppp

Ora tutto funziona normalmente, spero..

Faccio un paio di provo poi metto Solved.

MI rimane la curiosità nel capire cosa non andava,

e come poter risolvere in maniera + elegante.

MI potete suggeire letture per approfondire il perche' e cosa mi è successo?

Devo aggiungere altro? ( nel sopracitato file?)

Oltre a man route cosa mi suggerite di leggere?

Ciao gente

E grazie a tutti per il gentilissimo aiuto

----------

